# Fatty Recipe



## catlike4

Hello Everyone
 I have another question and probably many more along the way. 
How do I go about making a Fatty? It looks so good.....
 I was going through the Gallery photo's and I became instantly hungry when I saw those picture's of the Fatty. So... somebody please share that or those recipe's please!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Catlike4
Kathie


----------



## walking dude

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...searchid=89450

try this link........should give you a few ideas

d88de


----------



## meowey

They can be a simple as taking a 1 lb chub of bulk sausage, removing the plastic cover, and smoking it to 165°F.  It can be as involved as flattening that same bulk sausage out, putting in your choice of filling (lost of folks use cheese), and rolling it back up and smoking.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## minn.bill

that link pretty much sums it up dude.


----------



## bbq bubba

Here ya go...another "bubba" fatty  Pic's from start to finish!!


----------



## gramason

I don't think there is a set recipe, just roll some sausage out, and fill it with whatever you like, roll back up, smoke till 165 and enjoy.


----------



## catlike4

Hello Everyone
Thank you so much, I can't wait to try these out, are they wrapped in foil during the smoking ? I'm really new to this type of smoking, my father taught me the basic's, so.... I need a lot of help....
But keep those recipe's comming please!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Catlike4
Kathie
* Smellin Like Smoke is Sexy!!*


----------



## walking dude

if you wrap em in foil.......the smoke cant get to em.........unwrap em.....and maybe apply a rub.........put a thermo. in em and smoke till they reach 160 or so

d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod

here's my style.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=9037


----------



## teacup13

i also use bulk sausage when jimmy dean or bob evans is too expensive...around here it is sometimes $5 for a chub compared to 69cents/lb for bulk sausage...

roll the bulk with your chosen mixture in plastic wrap

and follow directions like others have posted


----------



## catlike4

Okay everyone
 All looks good I've been drooling for days, they all look great,  I went back through today and I'm hungry again!! 
 Now as I said there would be a lot more questions, so here's another one... has anyone tried this with turkey sausage? 
 I'm sure if it is homemade it will need a bit more suet for a fatty, I make turkey sausage and smoke it a for a couple of pan fulls of hickory chips and it pretty good after it is cooked up. But not sure if it would be good for a fatty, what do you all think?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




catlike4
Kathie

*Smellin Like Smoke is Sexy*


----------



## walking dude

kathie........check this link out

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=4443


d88de


----------



## geek with fire

My motto is, "when it doubt, wrap it in bacon!". Seriously, not sure if the turkey would have enough fat unless more was added. But you could to that by adding bacon. Of course it would take a lot....but nothin' wrong with that.

Having said that, if you need a quick fix, skinnies are also good. Take the small finger sausages and wrap each one with 1 piece of bacon and smoke to pork temperature. I use the maple syryp flavored sausage and they are wonderful!


----------



## deejaydebi

Kathy -

You can put anything you like in a fatty! I like apples, peppers, eggs, mushrooms, onions, cheese, ....

They can be plain, rubbed, wrapped in bacon, dough, cornbread whatever you can think of.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Fattys.htm

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/FatyAplTart.htm

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/FatyAplBis.htm

ENjoy!


----------



## khoutdoors

Walking Dude said:


> kathie........check this link out
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=4443
> 
> 
> d88de




I'm new to the forums, so can someone tell me how to get to the links? It just keeps taking me back to the forums.


----------

